# Needle Nose Bottles



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

Any Vendors stock these? They have become a need to have with these hard to fill attys like the eGo ONE and the Goblin etc!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

VapeMob has 10ml and 30ml versions here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any Vendors stock these? They have become a need to have with these hard to fill attys like the eGo ONE and the Goblin etc!
> 
> View attachment 20450



Good thinking Rob! These will also be nifty for the liquids that dont have small tips, or glass drippers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/15)

free3dom said:


> VapeMob has 10ml and 30ml versions here.



Many thanks @free3dom order placed... done and dusted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (30/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @free3dom order placed... done and dusted!



My pleasure Rob 

I ordered some last year from them and it got lost in the SAPO land...when they finally arrived (2 months later) I was so chuffed as I had completely forgotten about them. 

Immediately transferred all my dripper bottle juices to them and they are working very well indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (30/1/15)

I don't like those bottles especially with high VG juice. They take forever to fill a tank. I keep my old glass bottles and drippers for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

